# Fehlermeldung nach Plugin-Einbindung



## Sissi36 (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
habe mir gerade mehrere Plugins heruntergeladen und wollte sie gerade in Photoshop CS einbinden. Ich habe einen neuen Ordner angelegt und dann habe ich über die Strg+K und Strg+7 den Ordner in Photoshop ausgewählt. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber Photoshop neustarten, dann gibt er folgende Fehlermeldung aus:
"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil MSVCRT.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben. " Kann mir jemand behilflich sein? Wenn ich die Plugins wieder lösche, dann taucht die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr auf. 
Bei den Plugins handelt es sich um .8BF-Dateien.

Hoffe das mir irgendwer weiterhelfen kann.

Ciao


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2005)

Für die Zukunft:

 -> Suchworte: »msvcrt.dll download«

Ergebnis:
z. B. http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcrt

Es gibt freundlicherweise offizielle Dienste, die diese DLL-Dateien anbieten (vorsicht bei dubiosen Anbietern  ). Diese MFC-DLL ist glaube ich vom Visual Basic Studio.


----------



## alex_00 (1. März 2005)

*Fehlermeldung beim Start*

Hallo!
 ich hab ein Problemchen auch beim Start von Photoshop und zwar kommt die Meldung:
 "Die Standardverläufe konnten nicht geladen werden, weil die Datei nicht gefunden wurde."
 Woran könnte das liegen?
 Wenn ich das Fenster schließe weiter alles funktioniert.

 Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. März 2005)

*Re: Fehlermeldung beim Start*



			
				alex_00 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> ich hab ein Problemchen auch beim Start von Photoshop und zwar kommt die Meldung:
> "Die Standardverläufe konnten nicht geladen werden, weil die Datei nicht gefunden wurde."
> Woran könnte das liegen?
> Wenn ich das Fenster schließe weiter alles funktioniert.


Genau das was die Meldung sagt. Die Datei der Standardverläufe ist entweder beschädigt oder gelöscht worden (kann auch mal durch einen Absturz des Systems passieren). Natürlich läuft PS weiter. Aber wenn Du die Verlaufseffekte verwenden möchtes, sollten keine vordefinierten Verläufe vorhanden sein.
Hier sollte ein neuinstallieren hilfreich sein, oder das kopieren der betreffenden Datei in den richtigen Ordner.

Photoshopordner/Verlaufsdateien/Farbharmonien 1.grd
Photoshopordner/Verlaufsdateien/Farbharmonien 2.grd
Photoshopordner/Verlaufsdateien/Metall.grd
etc.


----------

